# Seiko: The All-man Man's Watch



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Browsing through one of the many interesting shops in Brighton's North Laines (sic), came across this ad from a 1970's Playboy --- this shop specialised in cutting out ads from old magazines, so I didn't get a chance to see the other pages from this very educational magazine

























I used to have a tied-dyed T-shirt like that ...
















I never had a girl friend like that though (love those groovy bell bottoms)...
















and I certainly could never afford a Seiko Chronograph at the time..
















The text starts: "The sun sets. She sighs. And you whisper: 'You wanna see my Seiko Chronograph?' And she gets jealous.". If you want to read the rest of it and see a bigger picture, click here.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks for sharing that Paul, I've not seen that one before.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Cheese cloth and 32 inch trouser bottoms, furry bomber jackets and disco watches. I did it.









Cheap fags, power cuts, rusty cars, birds with long straight hair that trailed over your thighs..........









If Kim Lesley Grigsby is reading this, I sold your dad a camcorder ten years ago.









Small world, old lass.


----------



## BLOARCH (Mar 23, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> Browsing through one of the many interesting shops in Brighton's North Laines (sic), came across this ad from a 1970's Playboy --- this shop specialised in cutting out ads from old magazines, so I didn't get a chance to see the other pages from this very educational magazine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thats going back some Bloarch









Welcome to the forum BTW

Paul ( Silver Hawk ) has got a thing for those 6319 6002 s, hes got a fair few









Im waiting to see if he wants the 2 I have


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

don't you love post trawlers, never know what someone is reading from years back! The truth is out there.

Do you remember the one I paintshoped?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Hey...........now come on!!!.......................lets see it with the 17!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

See if you can loose the cardie shes wearing too!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> don't you love post trawlers, never know what someone is reading from years back! The truth is out there.
> 
> Do you remember the one I paintshoped?
> 
> ...


Love it Paul







Could you do one with the 8 or 11 instead, the guys even wearing it on the right wrist which is _of course_ the correct way to wear a watch


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

That took me ages to do that one I don't think I have the time for another.

Interesting thing this right wrist (I'm like you in that dept Mac).

I thought at 1st they'd mirrored the image ie it was on his left but a closer look and you can't see any pushers which makes me think it is on the right.

Interestingly it's not the gold dial watch pictured at all!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Reminds me Paul I`ve seen adverts where the models were wearing the watches upsidedown so that the face was the right way up when seen from the viewer`s perspective (if you see what I mean







) they do the same thing on QVC, just looks daft IMO


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Im waiting to see if he wants the 2 I have
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't love them _that_ much! I already have three


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hey jason

i love 'em that much-i have three and would make you an offer but i'm on a watch-fast until work starts coming in again

















 hawkey,how can you have three and not love 'em
















pg, i remembered straight away that you'd p-shopped this poster-a brilliant piece of work,i'm still typing one-fingered









regards john.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

I always knew Playboy was an educational publication, but only my teenage grandsons agree with me.


----------

